# oral vs. vaginal progesterone



## fennelseed (Mar 10, 2002)

Hello.

I'm currently taking oral prometrium (100 ml) 3x a day after five miscarriages due to low progesterone. I've been reading up on it and it seems like a lot of women find the suppository more affective. Does anyone have any opinions about this or know of any studies? I just want to do the most affective thing. I actually have both the suppositories and the pills, so could do either. Has anyone every combined them (like two pills a day and one suppository at night)? We recently went through a week of ttc and now are in the wait and see stage while taking the progesterone. . .

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

No info, just wishing you


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I was told to use Prometrium orally due to spotting when TTC #2 (I now think my spotting was from stress in other areas of my life). My blood test showed I had high levels of prog. but I still spotted, so I started using the Promterium vaginally AND (under dr's rec) doubled my dose. I also had been taking Fertility Blend. That month, I got PG with my 2nd DD.


----------

